# Pressing kids size on a 16"x20"



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

How are you guys handling smaller garments on a large platen? I get undesirable results on the sleeve to shoulder seams...the fabric there looks glossy. Would just a small piece of plywood under the artwork area work to raise that area and keep the heat platen from touching where I don't want it? What's the standard solution to this problem? (besides buying another heat press)


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You might want to purchase the foam filled Teflon pads to eliminate that problem.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I've heard about these Teflon pillows..do you have a link?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I have done exactly what you suggest. I made several 1/4 platens and slip the shirt on them. I also use these when doing 2 sided or mixed media shirts.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Dekay317 said:


> I've heard about these Teflon pillows..do you have a link?



Sof-Fusion Pressing Pillows - Pro World


----------



## Mrsg (May 17, 2012)

Eric, I have used cardboard cut to size to put under artwork while heat pressing. You have to replace it frequently due to warping.


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

We use mouse pads cut to the size of the print. Works great every time.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Mouse pads don't melt?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

teflon pillows all the way. we had some custom ones made.


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

No, they don't melt. My wife has a baby clothing line called "My Little Maui" and we've been using the same mouse pads cut to the exact size for every design for a few years now. Works great! 
We also use mouse pads for our DTG printing instead of buying a youth platen, sleeve platen, pocket platen.....


----------



## Grammatical (Jun 12, 2014)

Dekay317 said:


> How are you guys handling smaller garments on a large platen? I get undesirable results on the sleeve to shoulder seams...the fabric there looks glossy. Would just a small piece of plywood under the artwork area work to raise that area and keep the heat platen from touching where I don't want it? What's the standard solution to this problem? (besides buying another heat press)


Did you end up getting the Teflon pillows? I am not a fan of pressing my toddler/kid sizes on my 16x20 for the same reasons you listed. What size did you end up getting?


----------



## cterrell92 (Oct 13, 2013)

yes the teflon!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Do you use a Teflon sheet over the children's shirts? keeping the direct heat off the material might help with gloss.


----------

